# Seigler Fly reels



## Kingfisher67 (Jan 11, 2016)

Curious as well. Those reels can hold a massive amount of line.


----------



## BrownDog (Jun 22, 2019)

I spoke with them at a show in Charleston and watched them disassemble and reassemble the reel.
It’s well thought out and designed to be serviced easily.
If I remember correctly it has no “clicker” for reel sound.
I think the lever drag is cool and can see it being useful to easily pull the drag off once a fish is leadered and boatside, especially bigger fish like a tarpon. Also can easily be adjusted both base drag and with lever.

I have not fished one though.


----------



## baconegg&cheese (Dec 27, 2017)

I've had a MF for a couple years now and use it mainly for jacks and the occasional bull red. The reel is a beast, very smooth drag and seems to have more stopping power than Tibor or Hatch. Spool removal can be a pain using the e clip but other than that I have no complaints. No sound on mine but I think they've added clickers to the newer reels.


----------



## Dwade24 (Dec 6, 2021)

Flyfish40 said:


> Whats the word on these reels out there? Smooth drag? How do they sound? Good feel? On the water feedback? Etc….
> 
> thanks!


A guide I fish with down in Big Pine uses them. It’s a heavy duty reel and has a lever to adjust the drag instantaneously without having to turn a dial. It’s all preset and I’ve enjoyed them. They’re very costly though. All American made.


----------



## BrownDog (Jun 22, 2019)

If I remember the use of the e-clip etc was so it can be serviced with available/non rand specialized parts should you be on a trip.


----------



## redchaser (Aug 24, 2015)

You might reach out to the guys that do the Tailer Trash Fly Fishing podcast. They've shared a bit about their experience with them. It's a cautionary tale.


----------



## KnotHome (Jul 21, 2009)

redchaser said:


> You might reach out to the guys that do the Tailer Trash Fly Fishing podcast. They've shared a bit about their experience with them. It's a cautionary tale.


Even if the production/ QC issues they faced were solved, the customer service issues wouldn’t make me comfortable spending that kind of money.


----------



## Brandon Alexander (Jun 6, 2017)

Small outfit that makes a nice reel. 

I believe the 2022 reels are going to have clickers in them. I know it's a piece that's being developed for it. I can see the advantages to a lever drag reel when fighting big fish. You set your drag with a scale and don't have to worry about breaking off necessarily. The reel produces an absolute ridiculous amount of drag for each class. The box challenge is also kind of cool - You get a free reel if you can land each of the 4 species on the box and prove it. 

The disadvantages are price and weight. It's heavy in any size. It can be tough to swallow when you could get a custom tibor or nautilus built for almost the same price. It also gets smoother like a van staal after a break in period. A couple of the guides that helps with our fly tying night fish them and their reels feel wayyyy different than the new ones in the shop. 

I've haven't had any of my regulars that fish them complain about the reel. It's certainly a tough reel. I've also never had a bad experience with them as far as dealer service goes. They are always nice and helpful. As far as service goes, it helps to remember they are a very small outfit. They have a long list of orders to work through just like every other company that is in demand right now.


----------



## Vinny L (Oct 20, 2020)

I have a Small on my 7 wt. A friend that owed me a favor he felt the reel was a good payback. Its tuff as nails and has incredible drag. Not as smooth as my Nautilus' or Hatches but a good reel.


----------



## Miles813 (Jul 1, 2021)

redchaser said:


> You might reach out to the guys that do the Tailer Trash Fly Fishing podcast. They've shared a bit about their experience with them. It's a cautionary tale.


They discuss this on the Podcast? Can you recall the episode? I have a had a MF for over a year now and have had large tarpon on it no problem. The drag is as smooth as they come. There is no sound until the drag is tested by a larger fish and then it hums like a high performance engine. All the backing you could want and while it's heavy it's not going to cause your arm to fall off anymore than a Tibor would. I know they have had some QC issues but Wes and company have been very responsive every time I have reached out. For the record my reel has been flawless but Bill Jackson's here in Tampa Bay has had to send some back (prior to offering to customers). I also own an Abel SDS for lighter work. I know tarpon captains (Capt. Joel Dickey and Capt. Court Douthit) that swear by them.


----------



## redchaser (Aug 24, 2015)

Miles813 said:


> They discuss this on the Podcast? Can you recall the episode? I have a had a MF for over a year now and have had large tarpon on it no problem. The drag is as smooth as they come. There is no sound until the drag is tested by a larger fish and then it hums like a high performance engine. All the backing you could want and while it's heavy it's not going to cause your arm to fall off anymore than a Tibor would. I know they have had some QC issues but Wes and company have been very responsive every time I have reached out. For the record my reel has been flawless but Bill Jackson's here in Tampa Bay has had to send some back (prior to offering to customers). I also own an Abel SDS for lighter work. I know tarpon captains (Capt. Joel Dickey and Capt. Court Douthit) that swear by them.


Not sure if it was on the podcast or just their social media.


----------



## Ironhead (Mar 24, 2021)

redchaser said:


> Not sure if it was on the podcast or just their social media.


It was covered on the podcast. Episode 56, I think.


----------



## kjnengr (Jan 16, 2018)

Miles813 said:


> They discuss this on the Podcast? Can you recall the episode? I have a had a MF for over a year now and have had large tarpon on it no problem. The drag is as smooth as they come. There is no sound until the drag is tested by a larger fish and then it hums like a high performance engine. All the backing you could want and while it's heavy it's not going to cause your arm to fall off anymore than a Tibor would. I know they have had some QC issues but Wes and company have been very responsive every time I have reached out. For the record my reel has been flawless but Bill Jackson's here in Tampa Bay has had to send some back (prior to offering to customers). I also own an Abel SDS for lighter work. I know tarpon captains (Capt. Joel Dickey and Capt. Court Douthit) that swear by them.


I want to say it's been mentioned on multiple episodes. I have no connection to either side but I doubt that Larry would have made a big deal about it if he had been treated a little better. Like @KnotHome it's the customer service issues that throw up the red flag here. We are all human and screw up from time to time. It's what you do after you screw up that makes or breaks a customer.


----------



## kjnengr (Jan 16, 2018)

Ironhead said:


> It was covered on the podcast. Episode 56, I think.



Right, you are. It starts about 1:29:00 in the podcast.


----------



## carnett (Mar 24, 2021)

Ironhead said:


> It was covered on the podcast. Episode 56, I think.


That's correct


----------



## redchaser (Aug 24, 2015)

kjnengr said:


> Right, you are. It starts about 1:29:00 in the podcast.


sure sign that a podcast is too long 😂


----------



## kjnengr (Jan 16, 2018)

redchaser said:


> sure sign that a podcast is too long 😂


Totally agree. The longer podcasts are harder for me to listen to because the only time I pretty much listen to podcasts is while I'm driving. I have a 10 minute commute so I'm not driving very long on a daily basis.


----------



## mcgreezy (Dec 8, 2021)

KnotHome said:


> Even if the production/ QC issues they faced were solved, the customer service issues wouldn’t make me comfortable spending that kind of money.


Bingo.


----------



## Bonesonthebrain (Jan 2, 2020)

The podcast said that the spool was positioned and retained by an e-clip. No way the tolerances can be tight enough to prevent wobble and make it easy to install/disassemble, which is why other reels use a screw down system. The reason given was they wanted to have non-specialized replacement parts. Fine, but why not have an e-clip and a screw down system, so that way if the screw down system failed or got lost the e-clip would still allow the reel to be functional with some wobble.

For the price range these reels are in, wobble is not acceptable. The customer service issues and releasing reels for sale with known issues are also very poor business practices, which make an easy decision to not do business with them.

Not saying this is the case with Seigler, but several of the ‘newer’ reel companies are simply branding Chinese reels and passing them off as US made or assembled, selling them at 2 or 3 times what a consumer can buy them for themselves factory direct. Shady businesses are preying on the buy American mind set, so buyer beware.


----------



## Flyest Mom (May 6, 2021)

I have two Seigler reels, a SF on my 8 weight that i just got back from a bonefishing trip with, and a MF on my 10 weight. I love both reels, since my 8 weight is newer I had them put the “clicker” on it, and they said they would put it on the MF if I wanted. I have found them (as a company) extremely easy and wonderful to work with. Anytime I have had a question, comment or whatever, I always receive a prompt response with by phone or email. The drags are great, they did the MF in a custom color for me. I have not had any wobble issues, I use my 8 weight almost daily. It is my understanding that these reels were developed because Wes loved fishing for GTs, so I imagine he trusts his own drag. I have nothing but good things to say about them, I personally like dealing with American made products and businesses that actually seem to care about their customers.


----------



## jimmythehook (Jan 6, 2022)

Flyfish40 said:


> Whats the word on these reels out there? Smooth drag? How do they sound? Good feel? On the water feedback? Etc….
> 
> thanks!


Had one of the first 100 SF's made and had some issues. Reel seat screws wouldn't stay tight and the handle would not free spin. Sent the reel back, payed freight both ways and they still didn't fix the handle. Traded it out. Drag system is really nice, though.


----------



## HelthInsXpert (Jan 24, 2018)

I've got one of the earlier SF's. I think the high points are:
-Bulletproof construction
-Very good drag
-'Box Challenge' (Catch all the fish on the box it comes in and you get another reel for FREE, pretty cool)

Cons:
-I think the lever is kinda gimmicky. I just don't love it. 
-The C-Clip that you remove in order to take the spool off is 'protected' by a cap that is only affixed by an internal O-Ring. Basically you can knock it off pretty easily. This may just be my reel, but I'm always concerned about losing that. 
-The early reels didn't ship with a clicker and I really enjoy hearing the reel sing!!

Overall it's very well built. I think they have improved a lot with the newer reels. They're American engineered and built in VA Beach. Are they worth $750..............maybe not but pretty close. And you're gonna blow $750 on other stupid crap anyway so just get one and decide for yourself...............


----------



## Juan Vega (8 mo ago)

Flyfish40 said:


> Whats the word on these reels out there? Smooth drag? How do they sound? Good feel? On the water feedback? Etc….
> 
> thanks!


You can win a Seigler 7/8 reel and matching TFO rod at the BSA Greater Tampa-bay fly fishing Tournament May 13-14. Largest trout on a Clouser wins it!!!
You also get a SPf 50 shirt and box of 3 flies! 
Clock below:
Tinyurl.com/flyfishing2022


----------

